# McCulloch Super Pro 125C arrived today.....I'm done with CAD for a while haha



## Thistle (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks a bit rough,needs a couple things but mechanically sound,very good compression & runs OK.Need to do some tinkering to get it running perfectly.

Will shine like a jewel once its cleaned up,repainted & new parts added eventually....About 1/2 the cost of the average restored one,will be a nice project when I need a break from other things.Have wanted one for a long time.Original fifteen page 1971 factory parts list on the way now,that'll be a big help.

No really,I'm done for a year or two now. (Unless I win a nice chunk of LOTTO or something...)


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 23, 2013)

You've added some nice vintage muscle recently!​


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2013)

Old muscle is where it's at!! 

Gonna be a beauty when your finished Thistle


----------



## bogydave (Apr 24, 2013)

I bet you already have another saw on top of the want list 
Looks like a fun project  to get you thru spring.


----------



## lukem (Apr 24, 2013)

A little paint and a tune and that thing will be ready to rumble.  Better get busy working on that forearm strength...you're gonna need it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Looks a bit rough,needs a couple things but mechanically sound,very good compression & runs OK.Need to do some tinkering to get it running perfectly.
> 
> Will shine like a jewel once its cleaned up,repainted & new parts added eventually....About 1/2 the cost of the average restored one,will be a nice project when I need a break from other things.Have wanted one for a long time.Original fifteen page 1971 factory parts list on the way now,that'll be a big help.
> 
> No really,I'm done for a year or two now. (Unless I win a nice chunk of LOTTO or something...)


 

How much you into it?


----------



## Jags (Apr 24, 2013)

Those old bastages were just down right mean.  Mean to pull start, mean to carry around, and mean in the cut.  You gonna use it for milling?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2013)

Haven't seen one of those for a long time!


----------



## Thistle (Apr 24, 2013)

lukem said:


> A little paint and a tune and that thing will be ready to rumble. Better get busy working on that forearm strength...you're gonna need it.
> View attachment 100472


 
Have been working heavy commercial construction for 25+ yrs now,spend most of the time climbing ladders & scaffolding it seems,used 60lb jackhammer for a couple hours this morning.

Thankfully it has that decomp button,the Husky 2100CD dont.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 24, 2013)

Jags said:


> Those old bastages were just down right mean. Mean to pull start, mean to carry around, and mean in the cut. You gonna use it for milling?


 

Probably not,have the 288 & 2100 for that.Just wanted one for 'historical' purposes + fire it up & make a cut or 3 when certain family/friends stop on over.Eventually wouldnt mind having a Homelite 3100G gear drive in the future,a 1964 model w/ 48" bar/chain very clean with just a couple minor cosmetic issues sold for around $920 on ebay in February.7 cubic inch,114 cc,that video showed what a monster it was....


----------



## Thistle (Apr 24, 2013)

smokinj said:


> How much you into it?


 
$450 & change.I figure another $50-60 tops,plus a bit of time tinkering,cleaning & repainting will be about perfect.

In the past most restored versions with lots of NOS parts seem to go for $800 up to $1200 if extra nice.


----------



## Thistle (May 4, 2013)

OK....Finally figured how to post a video of the beast idling earlier this afternoon .

Gradually getting the bugs worked out.A few minor adjustments to carburetor & idle settings,a couple replacement parts,new paint job & this vintage beast will look & sound like it did when new 40+ years ago....Sounds pretty strong already though.


----------



## Danno77 (May 4, 2013)

Wow, just saw this. I know we've both mentioned having this saw high on the CAD list for a while now. I'm green with envy.


----------



## Boog (May 5, 2013)

Thistle said:


> OK....Finally figured how to post a video of the beast idling earlier this afternoon .
> 
> Gradually getting the bugs worked out.A few minor adjustments to carburetor & idle settings,a couple replacement parts,new paint job & this vintage beast will look & sound like it did when new 40+ years ago....Sounds pretty strong already though.


 
Nice Thistle, that sounds pretty good already.  What kind of bar would that old gem handle?


----------



## Danno77 (May 5, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Nice Thistle, that sounds pretty good already.  What kind of bar would that old gem handle?


As big as you can find.


----------



## Thistle (May 6, 2013)

All the info I've seen over the years says a 60" or even 72" bar isnt out of the question.It came with an older Sugihara 31" bar with sprocket nose that's about worn out & needs replacing.They can be hard to find I've discovered.I may just buy a new bar eventually,depending on my financial sitch.


----------



## heaterman (May 7, 2013)

Oh my STARS! Does that ever bring back memories. I used to run one of those in hot saw competitions back in the day
The 101AA cart engine that Mac made would bolt right in the frame and man oh man would cut. Drove the STIHL factory rep
nuts trying to beat it and won pretty much everything until guys started using 175-250cc bike engines.

The problem with the Mac's back then was getting chain speed to match the HP the things would crank out when you tuned them. There were no oversized sprockets on the market back then so the only way to up the ft/minute on the chain was to set up your pipe and carb(s) for maximum RPM. The rods on the Mac's would come apart pretty consistently at about 13,500-14,000rpm and that was easily exceeded if you missed on an upcut.
rrrrrrrRRRRAAAPPPP/KaBANG and that was the end of it.
Then we started messing with the big Husky's, the 1100 at that time and found out those suckers would hold up no matter how high you ran them. They were the ones that ended the reign of the Macs with the cart engines and the 090 Stihl's.

If anyone reading this is from the Zanesville Ohio area, tell me if you know or have heard of a guy by the name of Harry Boedeker.
He used to run a saw shop down there and that guy could make a 125 just sing. He had machined a manifold from solid aluminum that held two HL Tillotson carbs (because one wouldn't flow enough alky) which was an absolutely beautiful piece of work.
I'd like to know if he is still alive and kicking. If he is I would not doubt that he has some old SP125 parts laying around yet.


----------



## Danno77 (May 7, 2013)

Thistle, I don't have it in my list, but I have a fairly complete 250 parts saw. I don't know if anything on it fits, but if you ever need me to check out part numbers, there might be some overlap in the oiler or clutch, etc ect.

My current 250 (not the super) stopped running, I'm afraid it's the crank, but I'm not sure, it isn't a pretty saw and I never could tune it right, so if I can't piece them together I might have TWO 250 part saws...


----------



## ScotO (May 7, 2013)

Nothing can replace the sound and feel of those big, vintage saws.  I'm all about the vintage ones.  
Your collection is coming along nicely, brother!  Cant wait to see it all 'dolled' up.


----------



## Thistle (May 7, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Thistle, I don't have it in my list, but I have a fairly complete 250 parts saw. I don't know if anything on it fits, but if you ever need me to check out part numbers, there might be some overlap in the oiler or clutch, etc ect.
> 
> My current 250 (not the super) stopped running, I'm afraid it's the crank, but I'm not sure, it isn't a pretty saw and I never could tune it right, so if I can't piece them together I might have TWO 250 part saws...


 

Many thanks Danno. I grabbed an original mint condition 1971 15 page parts list on ebay last week - $14 & change to my mailbox.Has the carb settings & lots of other valuable info.Also underneath the air filter cover is the original sticker detailing starting instructions,fuel/oil ratio & other things.Hard to believe that over 40 yrs its still intact & readable.


Also ordered a very good used replacement full wrap handlebar from parts dealer in B.C.,Canada & NOS outside falling spike from WA state on Sunday,should see them in a week or so.The handlebar on the saw has a large hole corroded through on lower right corner,so replacement was reasonable cost since I didnt want to try to patch & weld the old one.


----------



## Thistle (May 20, 2013)

Very good replacement fullwrap handlebar (was covered with heavy black tape since rubber covering had some flaws) installed, gave the ol' beast a good cleaning then starter housing,oil tank & cylinder cover repainted.Rustoleum Gloss Sunburst Yellow is virtually a perfect match to the old McCulloch yellow enamel.

Will remove & clean the clutch cover in a few days,then repaint.Ordered very good late 1960's 30" roller nose bar,NEW .404 full skip chain & outer mega-large "hadstone" falling spike from Saw-King (Rich Dougan) at Myrtle Creek Saw Shop in Myrtle Creek,OR last week.Should arrive in a few days.Tinkered with the carb a bit more,its almost running perfect now.

Wont be long now......


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (May 20, 2013)

Jees when I saw this I tought of you!
http://worcester.craigslist.org/atq/3816219064.html
http://worcester.craigslist.org/atq/3816209550.html


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2013)

Wonder how it will feel after a couple hours on that beast? (With the long bar set-up)


----------



## Thistle (May 20, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Jees when I saw this I tought of you!
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/atq/3816219064.html
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/atq/3816209550.html


 

Hmmmmm..... I wonder if he'd ship them Fed Ex or UPS?   Already about $100 over "budget" with the replacement parts,ordered NOS air filter yesterday evening,one on saw is about worn out.That was another $24.50 *sigh* I may need a new recoil spring too,fixed the rope that broke yesterday,this afternoon after work it pulled out & wont retract.(that's a first with any saw I've owned or used in 30+ yrs...) Maybe I'm just getting tired from all the overtime at work,need a break for a while.....Getting burned out on so many ''projects'' now.


----------



## maple1 (May 20, 2013)

You need to post up a vid of that thing making cookies.


----------



## Thistle (May 23, 2013)

Repainted clutch cover last night,vintage late '60's 30" roller nose bar (check out part of the original sticker that's still on it - General Bar of Oregon went out of business years ago....),new .404 skip chain & outer "hadstone" felling dawg arrived via UPS yesterday.Didnt have time to install that,but hopefully will this weekend.

No worries about the spot or two of paint on that muffler & bar nuts.....they'll get worn off pretty soon. 

NOS air filter & recoil spring should arrive by then,the puzzle is almost complete....


----------



## Thistle (Jun 17, 2013)

All repainted,any needed parts replaced.Tuned the carb,idles great now with quick throttle response.
Has that distinct loud exhaust "crackle" sound that very large vintage Mac's are famous for.....


One of these days I'll have a vid of it actually cutting a big round.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Thistle (Jul 9, 2013)

"New" mega-large outer "hadstone" falling spike installed a few weeks back,repainted over the weekend.Made a few cuts in past 2 weeks,not even ripping a 22" diameter Honey Locust would slow this beast down.Didnt even bear down on those spikes,that square chisel full skip .404 chain just grabbed hold & took off.... 

Muffler cover repainted & installed yesterday.Missing one of the factory 10-32 x 3/4" heat treated machine screws,I can grab one for a buck or so at neighborhood hardware store anytime.This is normal condition for this very rare part.You're lucky to see 10% of these saws with one still intact.They took all kinds of abuse - from getting smacked with a limb to bouncing around in the back of the truck.Normally are all busted & gone.This will do until I locate a NOS one someday.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks awesome........


----------

